# Any one tried midweeksong



## longtimegrower (Jul 31, 2016)

I just got an order from them. Great service fast order, secure credit card service, stealth shipping.


----------



## key2life (Aug 1, 2016)

I had my seeds - with extra freebies - in my hands in 7 days.

Only used them this once, bu would use them again anytime.

 key


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2016)

Good to know you guys, thanks~


----------

